# Where do you shop?



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

So I visited Scheels last night and was really impressed with some of their inventory with fishing supplies such as rocky mountain tackle, worm harnesses, rods, line and a few other things that I got to see with the limited time that I had. Compared to Cabelas when they first opened (and even to this day), I think they are much more advanced and more keyed in on local fishing supplies. When Cabelas first opened seemed like there was a lot of supplies people use out of state or deep sea stuff that really didn't apply to Utah. I've never had beef with Sportsmans, and my first choice would be to fish at Fish Tech but it is a little further of a drive then I usually make. I think my main business will now be scheels for fishing supplies since it's so close to work and so accessable off the freeway. What about you?


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Me.....I love Fish Tech....they are knowlagble, friendly and customer service is TOP NOTCH! If I ever have a question they have an answer. Much like TubeDude has, they have thrown my fishing tactics to a whole new level. They listen to fisherman, and ajust their products accordingly. The only down side, not all their flies fit on the shelfs.....so there are some patterns that are sitting in the back that are "by request only".

*Number 2*................on the list would be Scheels.....they have a great selection of products, lots of "Utah" type gear and it can get easy to get lost in there. The downside, when a lot of people get around that fly selection it is like too many pigs at the feeding pin. Perhaps they should get rid of the darwers and set up another "fly island".

*Number 3* would be Cabelas. The fish tank never gets old, the products are unique in a few areas, and their return policy/insurence is amazing.

*Number 4 *would be sportsmans. What kills me about those guys is there terrible customer service, lack of products on the shelf, and if a fly pattern is gone.....it will be gone for months. Although, at least their flies are cheap!

Last place I would shop is Walmart......crappy flies, poor selection......do I even need to go on?

P.S. I wonder when and if Anglers Inn will ever come back to SLC. I sure do miss those days!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I mail order almost everything now. Cabelas prices are high and selection sucks, other stores are too far away to make it worth my time / gas. I've actually gotten personal calls back from most major lure makers after making orders, wanting to talk about their gear and misc chit chat. All have been super friendly guys I've enjoyed getting to know. The last one I talked to was the guy who makes Rat-finky's, about their hook strength. Mac's Lures, yep he called me... Vance Tackle? Yup called me. Rocky Mountain Tackle? Yup, called to ask where I was going fishing and give me tips.

Way better experences than the other local stores. I will hit them up if I need something in a short time frame... but if I dont need it immediately, I order online.


-DallanC


----------



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

I havent been to Scheels yet. It sounds like I need to check it out. I have not bought anything from cabelas in the last 2 years. I shop sportsmans, due to the lower prices over cabelas. They do have poor customer service, but for me if the price is low, I'm there. I can say one thing for walmart though. I bought the canadian worms from there, and they have outlasted any I have ever purchased in the past from other outlets. I had 2 containers in my fridge that lasted 2 months. You may call B>S> but its true. I put them in the back of the fridge and forgot they were there. I later found them, and to my surprise they were as lively as the day I bought them. Over all, I tend to like shopping at sportsmans over the other stores.


----------



## HighLakesDrifter (Sep 13, 2007)

I voted for Cabelas because that's where I get most of my fishing supplies when I don't purchase online. I purchase most of my gear online, though. Neither Sportsmans nor Fish Tech is not close enough geographically to work or home, I haven't been to Scheels yet. So it's online for me, or Cabelas if I need something quick.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

DallanC said:


> I've actually gotten personal calls back from most major lure makers after making orders, wanting to talk about their gear and misc chit chat.


Come to think about it DallanC.....I have had a similar expirence with Live Line Baits. Love their pumpkin pepper jigs for ice fishing. We made an order with them (like we do every late fall) and the product was not coming in like we paid for (less than 3-4 days) and after 10 days we called them up.

The owner got on the phone and not only appoligized, but gave us our order overnight, and gave us well over $40 in gear as a thank you for our business! He called once we got our gear and explained some tactics, and fish that other satisfied customers had caught with it. He said that if we got some good/odd catches with it he would love to post up a pic or 2 in his store and hear the story.

Shoulda sent him that laker I caught with his jigs.....if only I woulda landed that BIG one that got away!

What a guy! What a company!


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Great Thread! I was gonna post this a few moths ago but I was going to wait for Scheels to open.

I voted Fish Tech.

As I have always said.........................

Fish Tech is for information (There info is AWESOME, other places give you the "deer in the headlights look")

Sportsmans for prices (Customer service sucks...pretty much done with it forever)

Wallmart for hours (Small selection but the 24hrs stores are great for anytime shopping!)

Cabelas for entertainment and Returns (fish tank, pond, but the customer service can be bad sometimes, a few times they have treated me poorly due to my appearnce but the return policy is great most of the time)

Scheels? Verdict is still out on that one. Unique gear is a plus......will have to wait and see how it goes in the future.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Sportsmans is on the way home from work, so I mostly go there when I need basic stuff. They don't blow me away with excellence, but the convenience cannot be beat. For harder-to-find and big ticket stuff, I tend to shop on-line. I'll occasionally stop by Cabelas when I'm in that area, but it is infrequently convenient to do so.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Same as DallanC. Majority of all our purchases are on line and out of state purchases except for the every once in a great while on line order from Cabelas. Probably 75% of our on-line orders are shipped free and/or no sales tax sometines both. Only time we purchase locally is during the hard deck and thats mainly for live bait or if we need that 'thingy' right now and thats if we know the local angling retailers would even have that 'thingy' we need. But most of the time we can usually wait and just order on line.


----------



## harlin (Mar 18, 2012)

My vote goes to Sport's Authority. Because they had a $99 Shimano reel on the 75% off rack (they're all gone now). What were they thinking?

Actually, my favorite tackle shop is a grocery store in Ogden, that has tackle and fishing line on their shelf from the 80's. They have some awesome vintage stuff that still says "Made in the USA" 

K-mart used to have a lot of vintage made in Italy panther martins, but I think I bought most of them up (hehe).

Other than that, I go to Sportsman's cause they have the swivels, hooks, and jigs I like.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I voted "other". I shop on the web or down in my basement.


----------

